# Replacement parts for Aristo Craft Dash 9



## pipedoc55184 (Feb 21, 2009)

I am hoping someone may be able to help me out, I have recently purchased an Aristo Craft Dash 9 that had a NCE D808 decoder installed in it and the person that did so reworked the original board. I don't use DCC so the decoder and the modification to the main board do me no good. I have contacted Aristo Craft only to be told they don't have any replacement parts for this engine and to check back in a few months. Can anyone tell me where I might be able to find this board, I am not sure that I can bring the original back to the original condition, I removed all the modified wiring and now I can't even get the lights to come on.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep AC carry's no parts most of the time. Maybe some here had a junk one that could provide the board for you. fIf you can post a pic here of the current board with some good angles shots some of the electronic gurus here maybe able to get you going. Later RJD


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Pipedoc, 

If you’re willing to trade the un-needed decoder and modified board for a stock Dash 9 board I maybe able help. I have an engine to retrofit for a buddy; he could be persuaded to go with the D808 decoder and a sound card I believe. 

A consideration for swapping in an unadulterated board would be to verify the original OEM plugs are still viable or in play. 

Do the lights boards and such appear to be stock or were they modified for the decoder, typically LED’s are used which sometimes requires lighting sub-board modifications. 

PM me if you want to discuss a trade. (I noted you have PM from non friends disabled) 

Michael


----------



## pipedoc55184 (Feb 21, 2009)

Michael, I would love to make the swap however shortly after I posted this I listed the item on Ebay. 

Aceinspp, I have posted pictures of the modified card on my profile page if you would like to take a look at it, I have labeled the areas that were modified. It looks like the person might have soldered a few of the raised pins together as well.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Pipedoc, 

The pictures you provided are difficult to discern the modifications to the board. 

Are you able to make board repairs, i.e, soldering and such? 

Michael


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

By any chance do you have the 12 pin dummy plug that goes into the board. If so you should plug it in see if the loco runs. Without this plug the loco can not run unless your running DCC board. Later RJD


----------

